# $200 CanadianPainters.ca Logo Contest!



## magdacp (Nov 7, 2005)

The Canadianpainters.ca needs a new logo and so we've decided to hold an open logo contest. We invite all members of the Canadianpainters.ca community as well as any other interested parties to participate as contestants or by expressing your opinion through voting. The winner will be awarded with eternal honor and fame and will receive $200 CDN. 
LOGO CONTEST 

Cheers! 
Magdalena Szremski 
CPCommunications 
the CanadianPainters.ca Team


----------



## The Gingerbread Man (Jan 2, 2006)

I saw this post quite a while ago and just didn't look  
Not sure why not. Well.... I finally looked and went to your site. Good luck to you in choosing a logo. Your response recieved and the quality of artwork from around the world is incredible.  Best to you. Don


----------

